# Requesting info about intern visa to Germany!



## ks00235

Dear all, 

I am Karthikeyan, MSc. Biomedical Engineering. I have obtained an internship offer from a hospital in Flensburg. The internship is for 10 weeks. I live in India and I am aware that I need a visa and I know that there is a specific visa for internship. While I was going through the checklist for visa application I came across the following requirement, 

Consent letter from “Bundesagentur für Arbeit” (Federal Employment Agency / ZAV), if applicable 

The authority at the hospital are not completely sure as to how to provide me this consent letter. Can anyone shine light upon how I can get my employer in Germany to produce me this letter? 

Any suggestion is appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## ALKB

ks00235 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am Karthikeyan, MSc. Biomedical Engineering. I have obtained an internship offer from a hospital in Flensburg. The internship is for 10 weeks. I live in India and I am aware that I need a visa and I know that there is a specific visa for internship. While I was going through the checklist for visa application I came across the following requirement,
> 
> Consent letter from “Bundesagentur für Arbeit” (Federal Employment Agency / ZAV), if applicable
> 
> The authority at the hospital are not completely sure as to how to provide me this consent letter. Can anyone shine light upon how I can get my employer in Germany to produce me this letter?
> 
> Any suggestion is appreciated!
> 
> Thank you


Wow, the hospitals are fighting over you, excellent!!

Since you have already graduated, they need to contact ZAV directly:

Arbeitsmarktzulassung: Standortübersicht - www.arbeitsagentur.de


You can also forward this link to the hospital, it mentions what to do if the intern is no longer a student (see above) :

Studienfachbezogene Praktika - www.arbeitsagentur.de


----------



## ks00235

ALKB said:


> Wow, the hospitals are fighting over you, excellent!!
> 
> Since you have already graduated, they need to contact ZAV directly:
> 
> Arbeitsmarktzulassung: Standortübersicht - www.arbeitsagentur.de
> 
> 
> You can also forward this link to the hospital, it mentions what to do if the intern is no longer a student (see above) :
> 
> Studienfachbezogene Praktika - www.arbeitsagentur.de


thanks for your help


----------

